# Location Of Cryer Malts In Melbourne?



## merrick (28/8/07)

I understand Cryer Malts operate out of 'DCL Warehouse' in Melbourne. Anybody know where it is. I've done various Google searches without success. 

Merrick


----------



## Fents (28/8/07)

I always thought it was over Laverton / Altona way, not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Lukes (28/8/07)

Merrick,
You would be best to contact him.

Phone 1800 119622 ; Fax 03 9923 6412
Email [email protected]
www.cryermalt.com.au


----------



## yeungnut (28/8/07)

Cryer's distributors are Precision Container's in Brooklyn. 
However you have to order direct with David Cryer in NZ. Min order 500kg.

Phil


----------

